# No GPS coordinates in exported JPG



## erro (Jan 16, 2014)

Using LR 5.3

I have imported JPG's from my iPhone that already have GPS-coordinates. When those are exported, the GPS-coordinates are also exported. No problem.

But, my RAW photos, that are GPS-tagged inside LR using the map-module... when I export those, the GPS-coordinates are *not *exported. I export using "Include: All metadata" and I've unchecked the box for "Remove location info".

GPS-coordinates are checked using Mac OSX Finder and Cmd-I (inspector ?) and also iPhoto. The iPhoto photo shows up just fine, but not the JPG from the RAW-photo.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 17, 2014)

No such problem here, Robert. Have you checked using ExifTool?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 17, 2014)

Lightroom does not store GPS data inside of the raw image itself, but in the catalog and/or the XMP files.  If you are exporting raw, my understanding is it makes a literal copy of the raw image (right?), so any data added in lightroom not previously present is not included (other than file name).

Now it will also export an XMP file that may have that info, so if you then open it with Photoshop it may appear there, but it's coming from the XMP not the NEF (or whatever flavor raw you use).

With one minor and one major exception (capture time and DNG conversion) Lightroom never touches your raw image data.


----------



## erro (Jan 17, 2014)

The RAW is GPS tagged in the map module and then exported as a JPG.

is there anything special needed to make LR include the GPS coordinates in a JPG export? Apart from "include all metadata" and unchecking "remove location info"?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 17, 2014)

erro said:


> The RAW is GPS tagged in the map module and then exported as a JPG.
> 
> is there anything special needed to make LR include the GPS coordinates in a JPG export? Apart from "include all metadata" and unchecking "remove location info"?



My apologies, I read too much into the emphasis on raw and jpg.  jpg's should have the GPS info.  Be sure to look with a tool that can see it, if you have photoshop its file information will show.

I do this with every shot before uploading to a web site so it can map-locate, and it does work.  Silly question -- are you sure they are tagged, do they have the little GPS emblem on their thumbnail?   I've sometimes gone to tag a whole folder and only had one shot selected and not realized at first I just tagged the one.


----------



## erro (Jan 17, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> No such problem here, Robert. Have you checked using ExifTool?



Just checked with ExifTool now, and the iPhone image has GPS coordinates, but the JPG-export from the RAW does not.


----------



## erro (Jan 17, 2014)

Ferguson said:


> ...
> Silly question -- are you sure they are tagged, do they have the little GPS emblem on their thumbnail?
> ...



Yes, the images are tagged in LR. They have GPS coordinates in the metadata, and they show up in the map module.

Do I have to "commit" the map location in some way, in order to make it exportable? Or should it be enough to just place a photo on the map, and then export it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 17, 2014)

It should be enough to just place it and export it. I've just done that, without committing any of the suggested location fields, and the GPS data definitely shows up in the exported jpeg. I'm at a loss to explain it, Robert.

Does this happen on all Raw files, or just one in particular? If it's all files, I guess you could try a prefs reset? If it's just one, would you care to Ctrl+S to write XMP data, then post both the Raw and the XMP sidecar file on Dropbox or yousendit so that we can have a look?


----------



## erro (Jan 18, 2014)

So far I've just tested with a couple of photos. I'll do some more extensive testing later today, and get back with results, and if needed some Dropbox-links.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 18, 2014)

OK, Robert, standing by...


----------



## erro (Jan 18, 2014)

<embarresed mode on>

OK, never mind, move on, nothing to see here.....

The map module, with its "Saved locations" set to "Private", is a pretty good way of hiding the GPS coordinates as it turns out. 

Guru? Who? Me? Well.... not today....

<embarresed mode off>


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL.....if it's any consolation, I'd forgotten about that option as well!


----------

